# UMM-6 or UMIK-1 and lack of timing loop?



## pepar (May 30, 2006)

For REW/home theater measuring by a non-pro, are there any differences between these mics?

Does the lack of timing loop compromise the usability of a USB mic over a USB preamp and balanced mic, or is there a workaround that moots it?

Thanks,
Jeff


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

Assuming custom calibration files for both mics, there will be no difference. The loop-back is only necessary for certain acoustics measurements; if you need those, then you’ll need a traditional mic with USB pre-amp.

Regards, 
Wayne


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

Just noticed this post, which you might find interesting.

http://www.hometheatershack.com/forums/rew-forum/72057-latest-rew-beta-umm-6-mic-4.html#post676807

Regards, 
Wayne


----------



## pepar (May 30, 2006)

Thanks, Wayne. Would those certain measurements be ETC measurements? If so, how much of a convenience is to not need to physically measure distance to determine the actual delays?

Jeff


----------



## JohnM (Apr 11, 2006)

You don't need loopback for ETC measurements. It is needed if you are trying to measure the relative delays of different speakers or different drive units, or planning to do trace arithmetic on separate measurements of drive units to produce a summed response.


----------



## pepar (May 30, 2006)

JohnM said:


> You don't need loopback for ETC measurements. It is needed if you are trying to measure the relative delays of different speakers or different drive units, or planning to do trace arithmetic on separate measurements of drive units to produce a summed response.


Thanks, John.

Any noticeable dif between these two mics?


----------



## JohnM (Apr 11, 2006)

I don't have a UMM-6 so don't know how it performs. The UMIK-1 works well.


----------

